# من هو زكريا بن برخيا ؟



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 أغسطس 2010)

جاء في انجيل معلمنا متى الاصحاح 23 الاية 35: "لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ." التعليق على هذه الاية في الطبعة التاسعة عشرة من الترجمة الكاثوليكية: "يرجّح ان زكريا هذا هو الذي ورد خبره في سفر الاخبار الثاني 21/24-22 وهو آخر من ذُكر في الاسفار اليهودية خبر قتله. وأما "زكريا بن بركيا" فقد ذُكر في أشعيا 2/8 وسفر زكريا 1/1. ولربما حدث سهو في نسخ الاصول فكتب زكريا بن بركيا في حين ان الصواب هو زكريا بلا "بن بركيا"" ويقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره لهذه الاية: "من هو زكريّا بن برخيا؟ يرى القدّيس جيروم أنه وجد في عصره ثلاثة آراء:
1. زكريّا النبي أحد الأنبياء الصغار، وإن كان اسم أبيه مطابقًا لكلمات السيِّد، لكن لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن سفك دمه بين الهيكل والمذبح، خاصة وأن الهيكل في عصره كان مجرّد حطام. 
2. زكريّا أب يوحنا المعمدان، قُتل بسبب نبوّته عن مجيء المخلّص، لكن القدّيس جيروم لا يقبل هذا الرأي. 
3. زكريّا الذي قتله يوآش ملك يهوذا كما جاء في أخبار الأيام الثاني (24: 21)، لكن اسم أبيه كما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس هو يهوياداع. ويرى القدّيس جيروم أن برخيا تعني "بركة" أو "مبارك من الرب"، ويهوياداع تعني "قداسة"، وإن الشخص يحمل الاسمين، لذلك يحبذ القدّيس جيروم هذا الرأي."

فمن هو زكريا بن برخيا في الحقيقة؟ هل برخيا هو نفسه يهوياداع؟ وما الدليل على ذلك؟ علما بأن تفسير القمص متى المسكين يقول "والمعروف أن والد زكريا الكاهن كان يسمَّى يهوياداع وبرخيا أيضاً" لكن أيضا ما الدليل على ذلك؟ وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2010)

m3ak2005 قال:


> فمن هو زكريا بن برخيا في الحقيقة؟ هل برخيا هو نفسه يهوياداع؟ وما الدليل على ذلك؟ علما بأن تفسير القمص متى المسكين يقول "والمعروف أن والد زكريا الكاهن كان يسمَّى يهوياداع وبرخيا أيضاً" لكن أيضا ما الدليل على ذلك؟ وشكرا



المرجح أن زكريا بن برخيا هو زكريا بن يهوياداع للاسباب التالية:



كونه أخر من تم قتله بحسب تسجيل أخبار الايام، فصياغ النص الكريم يكون من اول شخص سُفك دمه وهو هابيل الى زكريا بن يهوياداع و هو الأخير بحسب تسجيل أخبار الأيام


كون الأسمين متقاربين، فبرخيا تعني المباركة و يهوياداع تعني التقديس، و هم إسمان متشابهان في المعنى اي مباركة و تقديس إسم يهوه


من المعروف انه كان عند اليهود عادة إمتلاك أكثر من إسم و هذا شئ له إثباتات كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس. فإختلاف الإسم لا يعني بالضرورة إختلاف الشخص


----------



## alpha&omega (19 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد ان السيد المسيح اراد ان يعطي مثالا عن الشهداء للعهد القديم حيث ان هابيل كان اول شهيد (تكوين 4) الى اخر شهيد زكريا بن برخيا (2اخ 21:24)(لان الكتاب المقدس العبري ينتهي بسفر اخبار الايام الثاني )
يتحدث السفر عن استشهاد الكاهن زكريا بن يهويادع بعد ان ترك شعب اسرائيل عبادة الرب فامر الملك يواش ان يرجم بالحجارة 
اما اختلاف الاسم برخيا الى يهوياداع فلا اعرف


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على ردودكم. ما حيرني جدا في الموضوع هو تعليق الترجمة الكاثوليكية على الموضوع خاصة قول: "ولربما حدث سهو في نسخ الاصول فكتب زكريا بن بركيا *في حين ان الصواب هو زكريا بلا "بن بركيا"*" فإذا فرضنا جدلا وجود خطأ، فعلى أي أساس نسبوه ل *سهو في نسخ الاصول* ؟ فقد ينسب البعض هذا الخطأ الى كاتب الإنجيل أو الى يسوع -حاشاه- !!!


----------



## My Rock (20 أغسطس 2010)

m3ak2005 قال:


> شكرا على ردودكم. ما حيرني جدا في الموضوع هو تعليق الترجمة الكاثوليكية على الموضوع خاصة قول: "ولربما حدث سهو في نسخ الاصول فكتب زكريا بن بركيا *في حين ان الصواب هو زكريا بلا "بن بركيا"*" فإذا فرضنا جدلا وجود خطأ، فعلى أي أساس نسبوه ل *سهو في نسخ الاصول* ؟ فقد ينسب البعض هذا الخطأ الى كاتب الإنجيل أو الى يسوع -حاشاه- !!!



عند وجود إشتباه في إختلاف بين نصين، فخطأ النسخ دائماً سيكون أحد الإحتمالات، سواء كان الإحتمال مُرجح ام مُستبعد.
إحتمال ان النص هو خطأ في النسخ مُستبعد جداً من وجهة نظر علمية، لان الكلمتين (برخيا و يهوياداع) مُختلفتين في طريقة التهجي و لا أصل للإختلاف في الأصول اليونانية، لذلك هو إحتمال مستبعد جداً.

الترجيح الذي ذكرته لك هو الأكثر ترجيحاً و إنتشاراً بين علماء التفسير و العهد الجديد.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع يحتاج بحث فعلا .
لكن حسب ما لاحظته بالتامل في العهد القديم وجدت فعلا ما يطابق و يصدق علي كلام استاذنا روك ..فالرجل في العهد القديم كان له اكثر من اسم ..و احيانا و مع ازدواجية و تعددية الاسماء للشخص الواحد يكون هناك اكثر من شخص يشتركون في نفس الاسم و حتي في اسم الاب ..و لهذا نجد الكتاب المقدس يميز هذا من ذاك " بذكر اسم الام " ليكون هو الفيصل و الدليل النهائي القاطع علي هوية الشخص في حال تشابه الاسماء .
مثلا:
  كان عزّيا ابن ست عشرة سنة حين ملك وملك اثنتين وخمسين سنة في اورشليم.واسم امه يكليا من اورشليم...لتمييز عزيا هذا عن اي عزيا اخر ورد ذكره في الكتاب سواء كان اسمه الاصلي عزيا ام ان له اسمان احدهما عزيا .

و ايضا :
1  كان يوثام ابن خمس وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك ست عشرة سنة في اورشليم واسم امه يروشة بنت صادوق....لتمييز يوثام هذا عن اي يوثام  اخر ورد ذكره في الكتاب سواء كان اسمه الاصلي يوثام  ام ان له اسمان احدهما يوثام .

اما يهوياداع الكاهن او برخيا فكان شخصا فريدا و شخصيته فريدة - بصفته كاهن بيت الرب -  اكثر حتي من ملوك اسرائيل و لهذا لم تكن هناك حاجة للكتاب لا لتعريف شخصه و لا  لتمييزه عن غيره باسم الام برغم تعددية اسمائه لسبب بسيط و هو انه كان لا يوجد غيره كاهنا لبيت الرب في هذه الحقبة .
و هذا دليل علي ان زكريا بن برخيا قد يكون هو بعينه زكريا بن يهوياداع و ان الاب هو من له اسمان احدهما برخيا و الاخر يهوياداع و لكن نظرا لشخصه الفريد ككاهن للرب ( و هؤلاء معدودين  و من سبط لاوي و معروفين للشعب كما الشمس  ) فلم تكن هناك حاجة للكتاب لتمييز يهوياداع هذا او برخيا باسم الام .​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2010)

*و اخيرا اضيف للتاكيد علي ان زكريا بن برخيا ( يهوياداع) المقتول بين الهيكل و المذبح قد اورد الكتاب المقدس قصة و اخبار قتله في العهد القديم حسبما جاء علي لسان السيد المسيح له كل المجد:

 2اخ 24:20  ولبس روح الله زكريا بن يهوياداع الكاهن فوقف فوق الشعب وقال لهم هكذا يقول الله لماذا تتعدون وصايا الرب فلا تفلحون.لانكم تركتم الرب قد ترككم.( مسحه الرب كاهنا له و نبيا)

21  ففتنوا عليه ورجموه بحجارة بامر الملك في دار بيت الرب.
 2اخ 24:22  ولم يذكر يواش الملك المعروف الذي عمله يهوياداع ابوه معه بل قتل ابنه.وعند موته قال الرب ينظر ويطالب ( قتله يواش الملك)
 2اخ 24:25  وعند ذهابهم عنه.لانهم تركوه بامراض كثيرة.فتن عليه عبيده من اجل دماء بني يهوياداع الكاهن وقتلوه على سريره فمات فدفنوه في مدينة داود ولم يدفنوه في قبور الملوك.​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2010)

*و الدليل الاخير علي ان زكريا بن برخيا هو بعينه زكريا بن يهوياداع هو استشهاد اشعياء النبي به كاحد شاهدين امينين (و لا يوجد اامن من كهنة بيت الرب بين الشعب ليستشهد بهم اشعياء النبي ).

2  وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدين امينين اوريا الكاهن وزكريا بن يبرخيا.
و كانت حياة اشعياء النبي في الفترة الزمنية التي " سبقت مباشرة "ملك كل من عزيا ( عزريا ) و يوثام و احاز و حزقيا ملوك يهوذا  السابقين مباشرة علي عهد يواش الملك قاتل زكريا بن يهوياداع و نبؤته في سفر اشعياء هي عما سيكون في عهد هؤلاء الملوك..و لم يكن يوجد كاهنا لبيت الرب اسمه زكريا في هذه الحقبة من العهد القديم سوى زكريا بن يهوياداع الكاهن الذي دعاه اشعياء النبي " زكريا بن يبرخيا"​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2010)

*سقط سهوا  في المشاركة السابقة:
عزيا ( عزريا ) و يوثام و احاز و حزقيا ملوك يهوذا السابقين مباشرة علي عهد يواش الملك قاتل زكريا بن يهوياداع 

و الصحيح :
عزيا ( عزريا ) و يوثام و احاز و حزقيا ملوك يهوذا اللاحقين مباشرة لعهد يواش الملك قاتل زكريا بن يهوياداع ​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أغسطس 2010)

سأقوم بتلخيص الرد على السؤال الذي طرحته على ضوء ما قاله الاخوة المباركون:
ما جاء في تعليق الترجمة الكاثوليكية بأن الموضوع سببه "سهو في نسخ الاصول" مستبعد جدا، لأن النص ليس عليه نقاش من ناحية الوثائق فهو موجود في المخطوطات. كما أن القول بأن "الصواب هو زكريا بلا "بن بركيا"" غير دقيق واستعجال في قبول النقد بناءا على التالي:
1- الأسمين متقاربين، فبرخيا تعني المباركة و يهوياداع تعني التقديس.
2- كان عند اليهود عادة إمتلاك أكثر من إسم، فإختلاف الإسم لا يعني بالضرورة إختلاف الشخص.
3- شهادة النبي إشعيا في الموضوع. ورد في إشعيا 2/8: "وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدين امينين اوريا الكاهن وزكريا بن يبرخيا" و كانت حياة إشعيا النبي في الفترة الزمنية التي سبقت مباشرة  مُلك كل من عزيا ( عزريا ) و يوثام و احاز و حزقيا ملوك يهوذا اللاحقين مباشرة علي عهد يواش الملك قاتل زكريا بن يهوياداع و نبؤته في سفر إشعيا هي عما سيكون في عهد هؤلاء الملوك. و لم يكن يوجد كاهنا لبيت الرب اسمه زكريا في هذه الحقبة من العهد القديم سوى زكريا بن يهوياداع الكاهن الذي دعاه اشعياء النبي " زكريا بن يبرخيا"

سلام ونعمة


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2010)

*و اضافة اخيره :
يقول اشعياء النبي :
2 وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدين امينين اوريا الكاهن وزكريا بن يبرخيا.
و احد هذين الشاهدين هو شاهد علي ماضي بيت يهوذا المظلم و ضلال بيت يهوذا و جرم ملوكها و هذا الشاهد هو زكريا بن برخيا الذي كان كاهنا لبيت الرب ايام يؤاش الملك...و الشاهد الاخر هو شاهد علي حاضر يهوذا الذي صار اسواء حالا مماسبق و هذا الشاهد هو اوريا كاهن بيت الرب ايام احاز بن يوثام بن عزيا .
ملحوظه:
عاصر اشعياء النبي و هو نبي ممسوح ليهوذا ملوك يهوذا عزيا و يوثام و احاز و حزقيا و ربما يكون قد عاصر ابو هؤلاء الذي هو امصيا و جدهم الذي هو يؤاش الملك قاتل زكريا بن يهوياداع دون ان يكون قد مسح نبيا لاسرائيل او بيت يهوذا بعد ..لان اليشع النبي كان هو النبي الممسوح وقتها لبيت يهوذا لكنه كان شيخا كبيرا و مات في ايام امصيا بن يؤاش ملك يهوذا و ايام يواش بن يهواحاز ملك اسرائيل
​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*من المحيط الجامع للكتاب المقدس : 
برخيا : 
برخياالرب بارك. 1) أحد أبناء مَشُلاّم الخمسة (1أخ 3 :20). كان من نسل الملك يوياقيم. 2) لاوي. أبو آساف (1أخ 6 :24). 3) لاوي آخر (1أخ 9 :16). هو ابن آسا بن ألقانة. بعد أن عاد من المنفى، أقام في قرى النطوفيّين. 4) لاوي كان في أيام داود أحد البوّابين أمام تابوت العهد (1أخ 15 :23). 5) أحد رؤساء قبيلة أفرائيم. في أيام فاقح، ملك إسرائيل. أطلق بعض سجناء يهوذا (2أخ 28 :12). 6) إسرائيليّ بنى في أيام نحميا، قسمًا من أسوار أورشليم (نح 3 :4، 30؛ 6 :18). 7) والد رجل اسمه زكريا جعله أشعيا (8 :2) شاهدًا على نبوءاته. 8) والد زكريا، أحد الأنبياء الاثني عشر (زك 1 :1-7). 9) جد زكريا الذي قال عنه ربُّنا إنه قُتل بين الهيكل والمذبح (مت 23 :35). قد يكون زكريا المذكور في 2أخ 24 :20-22. 1 *​


----------



## ehabb3 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*بعد التحية يا أخوتى احب أن أضع أمامكم هذه الايات بالشواهد حول نسب زكريا بن برخيا و منها اعتقد (و هو استنتاج شخصى ) أن زكريا بن برخيا هو نفسه زكريا بن يهوياداع*

*Neh 12:35*  وَمِنْ بَنِي الْكَهَنَةِ بِالأَبْوَاقِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يُونَاثَانَ بْنِ شَمَعْيَا بْنِ مَتَّنْيَا بْنِ مِيخَايَا بْنِ زَكُّورَ بْنِ آسَافَ

*1Ch 15:17*  فَأَوْقَفَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ هَيْمَانَ بْنَ يُوئِيلَ, وَمِنْ إِخْوَتِهِ آسَافَ بْنَ بَرَخْيَا, وَمِنْ بَنِي مَرَارِي إِخْوَتِهِمْ إِيثَانَ بْنَ قُوشِيَّا, 

*Neh 12:11* وَيُويَادَاعُ وَلَدَ يُونَاثَانَ وَيُونَاثَانُ وَلَدَ يَدُّوعَ. 

زكريا--يوناثان--يوياداع (يهوياداع)----آساف--برخيا---عدو


*Neh 12:16* وَلِعِدُّو زَكَرِيَّا وَلِجِنَّثُونَ مَشُلاَّمُ 

*1Ch 6:39*  وَأَخُوهُ آسَافُ الْوَاقِفُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ. آسَافُ بْنُ بَرَخْيَا بْنِ شَمْعِي 

*Neh 12:22*  وَكَانَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ فِي أَيَّامِ أَلِيَاشِيبَ وَيُويَادَاعَ وَيُوحَانَانَ وَيَدُّوعَ مَكْتُوبِينَ رُؤُوسَ آبَاءٍ وَالْكَهَنَةُ أَيْضاً فِي مُلْكِ دَارِيُوسَ الْفَارِسِيِّ.


ارجو ممن عنده رد أو تعليق من المتعمقين إفادتنا بصورة أوضح


----------



## باسكال (16 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> المرجح أن زكريا بن برخيا هو زكريا بن يهوياداع للاسباب التالية:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عزيزي  my rock

شكراً على ردك ، فهو الرد الغالب في كتب التفسير ، ولكني أميل إلى التفسير القائل بأن زكريا المقصود في إنجيل متى هو والد يوحنا المعمدان ، وهو أحد التفسيرات الشائعة في زمن جيروم مع أنه لم يقبله دون إبداء السبب.

و مرد ميلي هذا هو وجود دليل من خارج الإنجيل المقدس ، وهو ما ورد في أحد الأناجيل المنحولة في حادثة قتل هيرودس للأطفال في بيت لحم من عمر سنتين فما دون ، حيث ورد في الإنجيل المنحول : 

" خلال ذلك الوقت، كان هيرودس يبحث عن يوحنا، وأرسل بعض ضباطه إلى أبيه زكريا، قائلين : أين خبأت ابنك؟ فأجاب : (أنا الكاهن العامل في خدمة الله، وأقف اهتمامي على هيكل الرب، لا أعلم أين ابني) وخرج المبعوثون ونقلوا ذلك إلى هيرودس. فقال بغضب: (إنه ابنه من سيملك على إسرائيل.) وأرسلهم مجدداً إلى زكريا ، قائلين : تكلم بصدق أين ابنك؟ ألا تعلم أن دمك في متناول يدي؟) وعندما نقل الرسل إلى زكريا كلام الملك، قال : (إنني أشهد على أنني أجهل أين هو ابني. أهرق دمي، إذا شئت. إن الله يتقبل روحي، لآنك تكون قد أرقت الدم البريء.) *وقُتل زكريا في رواق هيكل الرب قرب حاجز المذبح.* ​
وهو مطابق لما ورد على لسان يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير متى :

( ... إلى دم زكريا بن برخيا* الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح*.) حيث تمت الجريمة بين الهيكل والمذبح.​


----------



## باسكال (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بالمناسبة الإنجيل المنحول هو  الإنجيل المسمى بإنجيل يعقوب​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ليكون الموضوع متكاملا أيضا، رد الدكتور هولي بايبل على هذا السؤال:
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10446


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2013)

*زَكَرِيَّا بن برخيا بن عِدُّو*

*ويذكر التقليد اليهودي أن زكريا هذا طالت أيامه وعاش في بلاده ودفن بجانب حجي الذي كان زميلًا له.*
*وهو أحد 	الأنبياء الصغار (زكريا النبي الصغير)، 	ولم تكن هذه التسمية بسبب صِغَرْ شأن هؤلاء الأنبياء، وإنما لِقِصَر  	نبواتهم المكتوبة.*
*وتُعَيِّد  	له الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية 	يوم 15  	أمشير.*
*نياحة القديس زكريا النبي ابن براشيا احد الاثني عشر (15  أمشير)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح  القديس زكريا النبي ابن براشيا أحد  الاثني عشر نبيا وهو من  	 	 سبط  لاوي. ولد في ارض جلعاد وسبي إلى ارض الكلدانيين.  وهناك أبتدأ نبوته في السنة الثانية لملك داريوس وهي سنة 520 ق.م. فتنبأ عن يهوشع  بن يهو صاداق وزربابل من شالتئيل، بأنهم يبنيان الهيكل وتنبأ أيضًا عن دخول الرب  أورشليم راكبا علي حمار وعلي جحش ابن أتان. وعن الثلاثين من الفضة التي أخذها  يهوذا الإسخريوطى أجرة تسليمه سيده إلى اليهود، وعلي حزن بني إسرائيل الذين لم  يؤمنوا به كما تنبأ بأشياء كثيرة. غير هذه وهو النبي الذي قُتِلَ بين الهيكل والمذبح،  وقد دُفِنَ  بأورشليم في مقبرة الأنبياء. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.*
* 

والثاني *
*زَكَرِيَّا بن يهوياداع*

* قاموس الكتاب المقدس | دائرة المعارف الكتابية المسيحية*

*شرح كلمة*

*←  		اللغة الإنجليزية:      Zechariah -   		 		اللغة العبرية: זְכַרְיָה  	-  	اللغة  اليونانية: Ζαχαριας - 	اللغة  	القبطية: Zaxariac.*

*اسم عبري معناه "يهوه قد      ذكر"، وقد تسمى بهذا الاسم اثنان وثلاثون  	شخصًا في الكتاب المقدس:*
*زكريا  بن يهوياداع (ويرجح أنه كان حفيده) وكان كاهنًا للرب في أيام اخزيا ويوآش  وبعد موت يهوياداع الموقر الذي كان يتمتع بالاحترام والإكرام الذي والذي  كان صديقًا وحاميًا ومرشدًا ليوآش قام الملك والشعب وتركوا بيت الرب إله  آبائهم وعبدوا الآلهة اشيرة والأصنام.*
*أما  ذكريا يهوياداع هذا، وكان قد تنصب كاهنًا، وقد رأى ما كان من الملك والشعب  قام بإرشاد الروح وتوعدهم على تمردهم وشر قلوبهم وهو في حالة الغيظ الشديد،  غير أن خطابه أثار غضبهم ففتنوا عليه ورجموه بحجارة في دار بيت الرب بين  المذبح والهيكل بأمر الملك الناكر للجميل، أما هو فرفع دعواه إلى الله  واستغاث بملك يهوذا العظيم لينتقم له من أعدائه إذ قال "الرب ينظر ويطالب"  (2 أخبار 24: 20-22).  وقد أشار المسيح إلى هذه الحادثة الفظيعة في مت 23: 35 ولو 11: 51، وقد دعاه المسيح في متى زكريا بن  	برخيا  ولعله استعمل لفظة "ابن" هنا كما تستعمل في مواضع كثيرة في الكتاب للدلالة  على النسب فقط فيكون برخيا أحد أجداد زكريا كما يقال أن يسوع ابن داود.*
*
*
*كيف هذا؟
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مارس 2013)

*زكريا بن براشيا*

طبعاً  أنا فى قمة الاستمتاع  بالدراسات دى كلها وعلى رأسها دراسة الدكتور هولى بايبل .
ونخلص منها إلى 
*-[1]- *​وجود عدد لا يقل عن 29 إسم  شخص من أعلام الكتاب المقدس تسمو بإسم زكريا.
*-[2]-​*معروف أن الكهنوت  وراثة تسلسلية على اساس توارث بيولوجى عائلي  فإبن الكاهن كاهن وإبن رئيس الكهنة رئيس كهنة  [ مع  إمتياز الاولوية للابن   البكر  - الذكر الاول فى الترتيب] [  هذا   فقط فى العهد القديم فى النظام الهارونى .]
وأن عدداً من الكهنة  أصلهم كهنة  وصاروا أنبياء  يأتيهم وحى مباشر من الله يقودهم فى أعمال قيادية هامة جداً على المستوى الخلاصي :
[  مثلا  أرميا  و حزاقيال  ,.وزكريا  مثلا  ]
- فصاروا قضاه .. ورعاه  .. وزعماء روحيين تربوين ومصلحين إجتماعين. بالنسبة لمجتماعاتهم . إلى جوار تدوين الوحى الالهى المعصوم .

*-[3]-*​ عدد من الابناء والاحفاد إشتغلوا بالكهنوت وبرئاسة الكهنوت فى حياة والديهم أو جدودهم و إتصل ذكرهم مباشرةً بين الحفيد والجد   - أو الابن والاب .. [  تداخل  حقبتين  معاً فى  السرد ]
ك [    أخيمالك وأبيأثار رؤساء الكهنة  -فى قصة داود .]   و [  زكريا  بن براشيا بن يهودياداع  الكهنة     ].

*-[4]-*​ تتشابهه الاسماء تيمناً  مقصوداً فيسجل لنا الوحى الالهى   فى الاصحاح الاول للانجيل بحسب معلمنا لوقا  إجماع  العشيرة كلها على الرأى والتصميم  فى الرغبة  أن يسموا   يوحنا المعمدان الطفل بإسم  والده   زكريا  الكاهن - يعنى  كانوا عايزين يكون  إسمه [ زكريا بر  زكريا  ]  إقرأ التفاصيل فى الانجيل بحسسب لوقا1 ايه 59.
وكلنا نعرف  قصة  طوبيا   [    طوبيا إسم تكرر فى ثلاث اجيال متعاقبة  ]
[   إعتماداً  على ماورد فى الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح 1الايات 59الى64 : أن  هناك ميلاً إلى تكرار الاسماء داخل العشيرة الواحدة أو السبط الواحد   فلاغضاضة من  قبول كون كلا  الكاهنين  محل البحث   من ذات العشيرة فى ذات السبط الكهنوتى  ..ويحملان نفس الاسم -على تعاقب الاجيال ]

*-[5]- *​لا أرى مانعاً   فى وجود تعاطف شعبوى   إيمانى   لدى المتدينين من اليهود  - أقول تعاطف  وتأثر  بقصة  الغدر والجحود    الذى  لاقاه 
 [  .زكريا  بن براشيا الكبير حفيد يهوياداع  ].[* وخصوصاً داخل نفس العشيرة  إحياءاً لذكراه وتخليداً وتيمناً *].. فتم   تخليد  زكراه بتسمية   أولادهم  بإسمه تيمناً  وتبركاً وتخليداً لان كلا الشخصين من ذات العشيرة من الكهنة- 
سؤأء بإسمه الاول فقط أو إسمه   المركب 
فنحن لدينا الان عشرات الكهنة فى الكنيسة القبطية إسمهم [  بيشوى   كامل  ] و [ ميخائيل إبراهيم    ]    فالاسم  قد يكون مركباً بالاساس  أو يصادف توافق إسم الوالد فيتسمى الابن عليه ..  ونلاحظ أن الاب متى المسكين  هو إسم مركب إستحضاراً وإحياءاً لذكرى القديس الاشهر الاسوانى  الذى سبق عالمنا الجليل  ب 15قرناً من عمر الزمان.

*-[6]-*​ اما  وقد تشابهت  نهاية  النبي  المعروف  بحسب سرد سنكسار الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسية مع نهاية  سميه   زكريا بن براخيا بن يهوياداع     فما  الغرابة فى ان يقتل اليهود انبيائهم  
وهم الذين قال عنهم المسيح الصادق الامين ان عاصمتهم الدينية والزمنيه أورشاليم  [  قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها   ]
,و[لايمكن  أن يهلك نبياً   خارجاً عن أورشاليم (محيط المعبد الاكبر)] ...

*-[7]-​*أما القول  أن الهيكل -[ المعبد الاكبر الرئيسي ]  كان مخرباً مكسوراً   فى عهد الاخير فمردود عليه بأن اليهود فى كل العصور مهوسون بالتشريح البنائي للهيكل سؤاء كان موجوداً أو غائباً   فهم للان يخططون أراضيه ويقيمون الماكيتتات النماذج له و يتحدثون بمرارة آسيفة  عنه ويذهبون الى موقعه للتباكى فالاكيد ان مقتل النبي -الكاهن الثانى جغرافيا تم فى فناء الارض التى  حسب تقديرهم وتقسيمهم  هنا كان مذبح التقدمه ) وهنا كان المقدس وهنا كان قدس الاقداس..
والمسيح يعنى ويقصد الاثنان  فالاثنان الكاهنان مغدورين حسداً وغدراً وكيداً  رغم معروفهما ومحبتهما  وخدمتهما للشعب الجاحد وهما بذلك   يشيران للمسيح  يسوع البار الذى رغم تعليمه  وشفائه لالاف من بنى  الشعب اليهودى افتروا عليه وحكموا عليه بالموت .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 6-   اما  وقد تشابهت  نهاية  النبي  المعروف  بحسب سرد سنكسار الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسية مع نهاية  سميه   زكريا بن براخيا بن يهوياداع     فما  الغرابة فى ان يقتل اليهود انبيائهم
> وهم الذين قال عنهم المسيح الصادق الامين ان عاصمتهم الدينية والزمنيه أورشاليم  [  قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها   ]


*ليس المشكله في التشابه ولكن المشكله من هو المشار اليه في انجيل متي ولوقا؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مارس 2013)

*المشار اليه غالبا هو الوارد فى سفر الاخبار الايام

فى احتمال اخر ان يوسفيوس المؤرخ اليهودى ذكر انه قبل دمار الهيكل سنة 70  ان هناك كاهن يسمى زكريا بن باروخ قتله اليهود فى الهيكل
*
*Josephus the Jewish historian records the murder of a certain Zechariah son of **Baruch in the temple shortly before the fall of  **of Jerusalem in A.D. 70.  * *بس دا احتمال صعب جدا ان تكون تلك الحادثة معاصرة ليسوع

فاغلب الاحتمال هو المذكور فى سفر اخبار الايام
السبب المقتنع** لان يسوع كان يشير للكتاب اليهودى اللى كان ترتيبه فى زمن يسوع هكذا من اول سفر لاخر سفر عن قائمة اغتيالات اليهود
فذكر اول شهيد " هابيل " فى سفر التكوين الى اخر شهيد " زكريا بن برخيا " فى اخبار الايام الثانى
**Since 2 Chronicles is the last book of the Hebrew Bible (the last of the division known as the kĕṯûḇm, the Writings), the statement “from the blood of Abel to the blood of Zechariah” means in effect from the beginning to the end of the Bible, thus including the first to the last of the righteous martyrs of the OT**, as well as all between

**انا مقتنع جدا جدا بالرائ دا ودا ترجيح اغلب العلماء*​.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2​ 


​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المشار اليه غالبا هو الوارد فى سفر الاخبار الايام
> 
> فى احتمال اخر ان يوسفيوس المؤرخ اليهودى ذكر انه قبل دمار الهيكل سنة 70  ان هناك كاهن يسمى زكريا بن باروخ قتله اليهود فى الهيكل
> *
> ...



*محتاج توضيح منك يا دكتور

هل جميع القراءات النقديه هي  زكريا بن برخيا  ولا في اختلاف في المخطوطات ؟ هل يمكن ان يكون خطا في النسخ في اسم الاب ؟


هل يمكن ان نقول ان  زكريا بن برخيا هو ابو يوحنا المعمدان ؟

ذكر السنكسار ان من قتل هو زَكَرِيَّا بن برخيا بن عِدُّو وليس زَكَرِيَّا بن يهوياداع ؟


لماذا ذكر السيد المسيح اسم  زَكَرِيَّا بن برخيا بدل من زَكَرِيَّا بن يهوياداع؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مارس 2013)

*فى قراءة هنا بس مش اساسية لانها موجودة فى مخطوطات قليلة جدا ومنها السينائية  ان جملة " ابن برخيا " محذوفة لكنها موجودة فى برديات القرن الثانى بردية رقم 77 بتقرأ العدد كالاتى
دا نص العدد فيها
*
*35χαριου υιου βαρα]χιου· ὁν εφονευ*​
*σατε﻿a﻿ μεταξυ του] ναου και του θυσι*​
*αστηριου*​*النص التانى من كلمة براخيا واضحة فى المخطوطة فواضح انها قراءة قديمة جدا وكتبها متى بالفعل فى انجيله

دا بالنسبة للشق النقدى

الشق التفسيرى كلمة براخيا فى حين انه مذكور يهوادع فهناك حل مرضى جدا 

اولا زكريا النبى _ غير هذا _ يدعى زكريا بن براخيا ولكن تجده فى سفر عزرا له اسم اخر
*
*6:                  14 و كان شيوخ اليهود يبنون و ينجحون حسب نبوة حجي النبي و زكريا                  ابن عدو فبنوا و اكملوا حسب امر اله اسرائيل و امر كورش و داريوس و                  ارتحششتا ملك فارس

فى حين ان ابوه الفعلى ليس عدو لكنه جده ولكنه نسب الى جده
فمن الممكن ان يكون يهوداع ليس هو اسم والد زكريا المذكور فى سفر اخبار الايام الثانى لكنه جده 


لو ابتعدنا خالص عن الكتاب المقدس وافترضنا ان يسوع بيتكلم لليهود من خلال قصص معروفة بينهم 
فايضا زكريا بن براخيا النبى المعروف حسب التقليد اليهودى تم قتله
*
* extrabiblical Jewish literature that includes a tradition telling about the murder of Zechariah the prophet *​ 


*

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يونيو 2017)

*من الموضوعات الدسمة التى تستحق   ان نراجعها بين الحين والحين 

عن بعد إذنكم للرفع  *​


----------

